
WP for nubes - bznvideos
http://bizanosa.com/wordpress-tutorial-for-beginners/
======
herbst
We should really stop telling people that they should learn to code to create
their own websites. This is the exact reason WP is what it is today and why
most sites have no quality, don't meet any screen reader criteria and so on.

Ether you know what you are doing, or you going to write bad code. What
ultimately will reduce your users/sales/SEO and everything else you care
about.

